# Flankenmerker



## Manfred Stangl (24 März 2009)

Hallo Kollegen!

Ich hab folgenden Auszug eines Codes:


```
U     "M Stör Satz Stück kurz"
      FP    M    216.0
      O(    
      U     "M Stör Satz Stück lang"
      FP    M    216.1
      )     
      O(    
      U     "M Stör Dosierrad 1"
      FP    M    216.2
      )     
      O(    
      U     "M Stör Dosierrad 2"
      FP    M    216.3
      )     
      O(    
      U     "M Stör Druckluft"
      FP    M    216.4
      )     
      O(    
      U     "M Stör Hydr. Pumpe"
      FP    M    216.5
      )     
      O(    
      U     "M Stör Öl Temp"
      FP    M    216.6
      )     
      O(    
      U     "M Stör RT nicht in Pos"
      FP    M    216.7
      )     
      O(    
      U     "M Stör Not Aus"
      FP    M    217.0
      )     
      O(    
      U     "M Stör Hubzahl Stroke 1"
      FP    M    217.1
      )     
      O(    
      U     "M Stör Hubzahl Stroke 2"
      FP    M    217.2
      )     
      O(    
      U     "M Stör Stückzahl voll"
      FP    M    217.3
      )     
      O(    
      U     "M Stör Ölfilter"
      FP    M    217.4
      )     
      O(    
      U     "M Stör Öl minimum"
      FP    M    217.5
      )     
      O(    
      U     "M Stör Step 3 leeren"
      FP    M    217.6
      )     
      O(    
      U     "M Stör HNC1 zu tief"
      FP    M    217.7
      )     
      O(    
      U     "M Stör HNC2 zu tief"
      FP    M    212.0
      )     
      O(    
      U     "M Stör Dos 1 Pos"
      FP    M    212.1
      )     
      O(    
      U     "M Stör Dos 2 Pos"
      FP    M    212.2
      )     
      =     L      0.0
      U     L      0.0
      BLD   102
      S     "Bild Anwahl"
      U     L      0.0
      SPBNB _001
      L     MW   220
      T     MW   218
_001: NOP   0
```
 
Diese tausenden positiven Flanken müßte ich doch vor der Zuweisung "Bild Anwahl" zu einer einzigen zusammenfassen können, oder?
Ich steh momentan auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## wisolux (24 März 2009)

Hallo,

ich denke, jedesmal wenn eine Störung auftritt, soll "Bildanwahl" gesetzt werden, faßt  du die Flanken zusammen, wird die "Bildanwahl" nur bei der ersten Störung gesetzt. Tritt eine weitere Störung auf, während die Erste noch ansteht, wird die neue Störung ignoriert.
Berichtige mich bitte, sollte ich falsch liegen.

Gruß
Hans


----------



## Gebs (24 März 2009)

Hallo Manfred,

wenn Deine Störunungen alle in einem Wort liegen kannst Du es so zusammenfassen:


```
L #Störungen_aktuell
L MW 216 // Altwert Störungen
XOW
UW
L 0
<>I
S #Bild_Anwahl

L #Störungen_aktuell
T MW 216 // Altwert Störungen
```

Ich hoffe das ist es, was Du meinst.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2009)

der beitrag hier sollte weiterhelfen: http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19794


----------

